# Cheap Game



## vig (Jan 19, 2010)

Had a letter from the club this morning.  
Those that remember, I organised the NW vs NE last summer.  The clube have sent me a voucher for 4 ball for Â£20.  That is Â£5 per person.  If anyone fancies a knock, let me know.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2010)

Had a letter from the club this morning.  
Those that remember, I organised the NW vs NE last summer.  The clube have sent me a voucher for 4 ball for Â£20.  That is Â£5 per person.  If anyone fancies a knock, let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Shame it would cost me Â£80.00 in petrol to get there and back


----------



## vig (Jan 19, 2010)

But if you shared a car with 3 others it would only cost you Â£25 for a day out, AND i'd treat you to lunch  .

Need to speak to you about the vans at Nairn (see grumpy jocks question)


----------



## evita4 (Jan 19, 2010)

Are you seriously telling me you can't find three Yorkshire men to play golf for Â£5 a head.  Is it too expensive??


----------



## centuryg5 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Vig.i'll put my name in the hat if that's ok with you.


----------



## TonyN (Jan 20, 2010)

Might pop back across in feb when I have a week off if few others up for it.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 20, 2010)

Sounds good, a nice track and cracking company, I will be up for it for definite.


----------



## tincup (Jan 20, 2010)

I would be up for this but would only be able to make weekends for the next couple of months


----------



## evita4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Vig, I will take you up on it depending on dates


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2010)

Does the green fee include a meal and prizegiving afterwards?


----------



## Parmo (Jan 20, 2010)

Is beer included?


----------



## vig (Jan 20, 2010)

Does the green fee include a meal and prizegiving afterwards?
  

Click to expand...

bag of crisps and wooden spoon.....   hmmmm, ok Smiffy, i think i already have them


----------



## vig (Jan 20, 2010)

Is beer included? 

Click to expand...

Errrr, i'm a Yorkshireman, wot do you think?


----------



## vig (Jan 20, 2010)

I can sort it for whenever.  Weekend sounds as if it is easiest for most.
Can I suggest that if a few want to play.  The cost is divied between everyone.

BTW  who would be up for another NW vs NE this summer?.  Not necessarily at my course, just testing the water.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 20, 2010)

Both sound like a plan mate.

I'm in for a weekend knock when the weather gets a bit better and a summer meet.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 20, 2010)

Id be in for that, not had a nockabout since begining of december,
I take it its 1X 4ball and 1day


----------



## centuryg5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I can sort it for whenever.  Weekend sounds as if it is easiest for most.
Can I suggest that if a few want to play.  The cost is divied between everyone.

BTW  who would be up for another NW vs NE this summer?.  Not necessarily at my course, just testing the water. [
/quot)




Yes, to both Questions.NW  V  NE     Bring it on ... 

Click to expand...


----------



## vig (Jan 28, 2010)

Right folks, i'm on leave from Sat 6th Feb so if any of you guys want to make it sometime between then and Sun 14th, i'll arrange it.
Ideas or avaialibility?


----------



## Timberbonce (Jan 29, 2010)

I would come down for a game anytime. 
If you haven't got too many already put me down.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 29, 2010)

I can sort it for whenever.  Weekend sounds as if it is easiest for most.
Can I suggest that if a few want to play.  The cost is divied between everyone.

BTW  who would be up for another NW vs NE this summer?.  Not necessarily at my course, just testing the water.
		
Click to expand...

Me, nowt wrong with the venue. It seemed popular last time so keep it where it is.


----------



## gjbike (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Dave can do Friday 12th ??


----------



## vig (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone else make Friday 12th?

OR am I looking at weekends?


----------



## tincup (Jan 29, 2010)

Weekends are better for me but wont be ok till the back end of this month anyway, so if another date suits other people better I will have to give this one a miss im afraid, shame as it would have been nice to play the course again


----------



## Timberbonce (Jan 30, 2010)

Weekend would be most preferable. Although I would take a days  holiday if that's what suites the majority.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 2, 2010)

Struggling to make Saturdays for a while as the club plays catch-up on all the comps, can do most other days given a little notice.


----------



## vig (Feb 8, 2010)

GJbike has PM'd me to see if we can still do this Friday.

Is ANYONE up for a game this Friday to make up the 4 ball or even 4 and we can have a 3 & 2.

You won't get a game any cheaper.  We're on the normal greens as well.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah I can make it mate


----------



## vig (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone else?

Phil, Graham, any preference on time?


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 9, 2010)

No preference for me - only 45 mins down the road so I can make any time no problem


----------



## gjbike (Feb 9, 2010)

Anytime guys just let me know? anybody else to make up a 4 ball


----------



## grumpyjock (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry no can do this week.
Maybe next time.
Have a good game.


----------



## vig (Feb 9, 2010)

Booked for 9.40 on Friday.

Still open for someone to make up a 4 ball before the snow comes again


----------



## gjbike (Feb 9, 2010)

Dave can you gives us a ring Friday morning if you get any snow Thursday night /Friday morning


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll probably get down early and hit a few on the range then hopefully find some coffee (not necessarily in that order lol)


----------



## vig (Feb 10, 2010)

Dave can you gives us a ring Friday morning if you get any snow Thursday night /Friday morning
		
Click to expand...

Will do Graham


----------



## vig (Feb 11, 2010)

We were on the frost greens this morning but they think they may be back on the normal ones tomorrow.
Hoping for a frost free night.

No snow here, had a little dusting on Tuesday night but that has cleared now.


----------

